# Hygrophila pinnatifida?



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

im interested im this plant to replace my other plants that arent doing to good. has anyone had experience with this plant species and what are the requirements ?

ihave a 20 long with finnex ray 2 30" 8 hours a day
co2 injected
ei dosing
some root tabs


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

It is quite likely that if your other plants are not doing well then this one won't either. Perhaps if you post some photos of your other plants we can figure out what is wrong and correct the situation.

Hygro pinnatifida is not particularly demanding, medium lighting is fine. It does seem to develop potassium deficiency quite easily though, so watch that you put in enough K.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

My Hygro grows okay, not nearly as easily and quickly as others it seems though. It does get K deficient insanely easy though as Zapins says, if I'm not careful mine will be pockmarked with deficiency holes. Slowly trying to fix the issue while balancing a strange algae! My other plants seem to be okay but it's not something thats much easier than other plants if you have problems.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

all my other plants are growing well with a few algae here and there but for some reason my limnophila aromatica leaves toward the bottom of the stem melt away and just doesn't look good ? so either igot a bad order of plants, iplanted them wrong in substrate or im not providing enough of what they need?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

MERSF559 said:


> a... my limnophila aromatica leaves toward the bottom of the stem melt away and just doesn't look good ?


Good quality pictures are needed of the damage.

How long have you had them?

Which EI instructions are you using? Can you post a link to the page you are using?


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe the Limpnophila Aromatica is not getting enough light on the bottom. Mine is densely planted and looks nice but if you look in the back the bottom shaded leaves will kinda melt away. They still grow fine though.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

water-kitties said:


> Maybe the Limpnophila Aromatica is not getting enough light on the bottom. Mine is densely planted and looks nice but if you look in the back the bottom shaded leaves will kinda melt away. They still grow fine though.


I will post some photos of the the plant as well as the algae iam getting and hopefully the advice iget would recover my plant. thanks!


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

here is the limnophela










algae on the helferi










algae on the wood










some form of string algae ?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

the new growth looks healthy on the aromatica, but for that algae, I suggest maybe more flow? I know my cure-all for algae is japonica shrimp and nerite snails...and it works (though haven't tried on BBA)


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

It's most likely poor CO2 and circulation. May need to add a powerhead to increase circulation and start slowly cranking up your CO2. Remove as much algae manually. Clean you filter if it's been over 2 months. Do weekly 30 to 50% water changes if using EI. Spot treat with excel or overdose with excel if you have no shrimp. Reduce photo period to 6 hrs until algae dies. These are some interventions that have worked for me in the past.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Zapins said:


> *How long have you had them?*
> 
> Which EI instructions are you using? Can you post a link to the page you are using?


Still need to know the answers to these questions.

If the limno is newly acquired then I think it is likely it suffered shipping damage, possibly from the old weather, or lack of light.

How long did it take for the limnos to start dying?


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Still need to know the answers to these questions.
> 
> If the limno is newly acquired then I think it is likely it suffered shipping damage, possibly from the old weather, or lack of light.
> 
> How long did it take for the limnos to start dying?


sorry for the late reply.

here is the link for the ei dose instructions that i am following which is for the 20 gal

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21944


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

The limnophila is probably in a "stress" phase.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

yeah im not sure the plant looked real nice and iwas hoping it would do good and it would be a great addition but I guess it might be a plant I cannot keep


----------

